# Carte ATI et vidéo plein écran sur TV



## antmuc (29 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu l'occasion de découvrir une fonction bien sympa sur la carte ATI de mon frère sur son portable PC:

Lorsqu'il branche une télé (sans dual screen, seulement miroir) et qu'il lance une vidéo sur le PC, la carte affiche automatiquement la vidéo en plein écran sur la TV mais pas sur l'écran de portable!!! 

Sur l'écran de portable, le bureau reste affiché et disponible. 

Quelqu'un sait-il si une telle fonction est disponible avec les cartes ATI des iBook G4???


----------



## chagregel (29 Janvier 2004)

Ce n'est pas une question de carte mais de logiciels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le quicktime d'origine est une version "légére" avec laquelle tu ne peux pas faire du plein ecran.

Tu peux acheter Quicktime pro ou alors faire un petit tour sur http://www.versiontracker.com pour te procurer VLC, un logiciel de lecture de vidéos compatible plein ecran et gratuit.....


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

ou Mplayer


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

La derniere fois j'ai branché mon Alu sur la TV par la sortie S Video pour matter un divx et ca marche super sauf que la résolution sur le PWB passe a 800X600 c'est tout gros et moche


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

pas moyen de changer ça ? ah il coûte combien ce cable PwB &lt;&gt; Télé ?


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Oui j'ai utlisé Mplayer... c'est un simple cable S video pour transmettre l'image puis pour le son un cable audio de la sortie son du mac au deux prise rouge et blanche de la TV mais comme je dis c'est la résolution sur le PWB qui passe a 800X600


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

ah j'ai pas de sortie s vidéo sur le 12" ... faut que je m'achete un connecteur made in Apple je crois ... $$


----------



## vincmyl (29 Janvier 2004)

Oui ya pas de sortie S VIDEO sur le 12"


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> ah j'ai pas de sortie s vidéo sur le 12" ... faut que je m'achete un connecteur made in Apple je crois ... $$




le connecteur mini-vga ou mini-DVI permet une sortie S-Video ou Cinch (avec le câble adéquat )


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2004)

antmuc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu l'occasion de découvrir une fonction bien sympa sur la carte ATI de mon frère sur son portable PC:
> 
> ...



préférences système &gt;moniteur&gt;option&gt;sortie TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quand la machine est branché sur la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## deLphaeus (29 Janvier 2004)

purée il connait tout lui !


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> préférences système &gt;moniteur&gt;option&gt;sortie TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



après ça dépend des cartes vidéo, les cartes des ibook sont généralement bridé, et puis quel intéret d'avoir 2 fois la même video sur 2 écran ?


----------



## antmuc (30 Janvier 2004)

J'ai l'impression d'être un imcompris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ou bin de m'être très très mal expliqué!!! Je n'ai aucun pb pour avoir des vidéos en plein écran sur mon iBook et ma télé.

il est possible avec certaines cartes ATI sous PC de configurer autrement. Et lorsqu'on lance une vidéo, elle passe automatiquement en plein ecran sur la TV mais ne s'affiche pas sur l'écran du portable. 

Bref la carte identifie le signal video et le redirige sur la télé seulement, sans pour autant que les 2 sorties vidéos soient en dual screen.

Ça evite que la vidéo ne tourne sur les 2 écrans à la fois

Bref j'ai du mal à expliquer


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2004)

Oui quel est le problème ?

Quand tu ouvres une vidéo sous Quicktime Player, tu peux la passer en plein écran. Si tu as deux écran il te demande sur quel écran tu veux la passer. Dans ce cas tu choisis la télé ...


----------



## antmuc (30 Janvier 2004)

Je n'ai pas Quicktime Pro, donc je regarde les vidéos avec VLC ou MPlayer. Et quand je passe en plein écran, il me l'affiche en plein écran sur le portable et sur la télé, sans me poser de question.

Sur VLC il y a une option pour choisir l'écran de sortie mais j'ai beau changer, la vidéo reste sur les 2


----------



## Sebang (30 Janvier 2004)

antmuc a dit:
			
		

> il est possible avec certaines cartes ATI sous PC[...]



Les cartes SiS savent le faire aussi.


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2004)

En dehors de QT Pro, je ne connais rien d'autre qui réponde à ta question.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Janvier 2004)

antmuc a dit:
			
		

> Sur VLC il y a une option pour choisir l'écran de sortie mais j'ai beau changer, la vidéo reste sur les 2


La carte vidéo de ton iBook ne permet pas l'affichage en mode étendu, ce que peut sans doute faire le portable PC de ton ami, même s'il n'est pas configuré comme ça.


----------



## chagregel (30 Janvier 2004)

Dans VLC&gt; Préférences&gt;vidéo

Tu as une "sortie vidéo plein ecran" mais je ne sais pas si ca marche avec un ibook...


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2004)

Que sur les PWB non???


----------



## antmuc (2 Février 2004)

Lorsque je clique cette option de VLC sur mon iBook, l'affichage passe automatiquement en plein écran sur les 2 affichages (portable + Télé) lors de la lecture...


----------

